# Gamo Silent Cat



## Wastrel

O.K. 1000 rounds in and thought I would share my thoughts. First off, this is my first springer air rifle. When I first picked it up I bought 5 tins of the Daisy .177 precision max pointed pellets. (Let me just say these pellets aren't good for anything but to breaK in the rifle, and even that is questionable. The fit of these pellets is horrible. More than once I have closed the barrel on an empty chamber 'cause the loose fitting pellet has fallen out of the breach. Once I put about 500 of these down the pipe it was back to Wally World to find something a little better. Enter the Crosman Premier hollow point.)
While going through the initial break in period, I shot from 10 yards at 1" ovals. For the first 100 or so rounds the impacts were all over the place and were never predictable in any way. This got me to thinking it had to be me. Even during break in there should be some rhyme or reason to where my shots were landing. After a little research I discovered the "artillery hold", Bingo, game now on. Even with the poor fit of the Daisy's I was able to not only increase the range to 25 yards, but also shrink my groups and predict impact points. By the time the first 500 rounds had "seasoned" the barrel I was down to quarter sized groups. I could do better.
O.K., so time for the Crosman PHP's I had read so much about. The Silent Cat LOVES these things. Nice snug fit, almost to the point where they are a PITA to load. Slight readjustment of the scope, and now this thing is drilling dime sized groupings at 40 yards. It's pretty satisfying to check my targets and see 10 shot groups with every round touching one another.
Was it easy? No, not at all. In fact if I hadn't stumbled across the "artillery hold" technique I would have given up on pellet guns. Seemed like no matter what I did I just couldn't shoot acurately. Decent pellets and the right grip made all the difference in the world.
Bottom line, for roughly $150 I couldn't be more pleased. The Gamo is everything I had hoped for and more. The only shortcoming I have found is the trigger. If you rush the shot or fail to pay very, VERY, close attention you will wind up jerking the gun off target while anticipating the trigger break.


----------



## spentwings

Nice post,,,,welcome to the world of springers! :thumb:


----------



## dsm16428

Glad to see another springer shooter join the ranks. The Premeirs are about the only pellet I use in my CDT tuned Big Cat. Those and the Ultra Mag 10.1 grain domed pellets. Those thing load the same way, shoot just as well and penetrate like a demon! Now that you have her all broken in, you need to ditch that trigger and order a CDT GRT III trigger (google this.). Adjustable to mere OUNCES or a few pounds, but every setting will still break like glass with virtually no take up or creep. I have mine set at about 24 ounces and you'd be amazed in the difference between it and the horrendous stock triggers! Night and Day... Good luck and have fun! :sniper:


----------



## Wastrel

Actually, this one takes the grt4 trigger. Already on the to do list. After reading the instalation manual it looks like I will be needing to build a spring compressor as well. May as well service the spring tube and all while I have it apart. See if I can't reduce some of that horrible twang and jump, hehe.


----------



## dsm16428

Wastrel said:


> Actually, this one takes the grt4 trigger. Already on the to do list. After reading the instalation manual it looks like I will be needing to build a spring compressor as well. May as well service the spring tube and all while I have it apart. See if I can't reduce some of that horrible twang and jump, hehe.


 :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Rabbithunter1

I have one my self and it is really good :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Jchawkins

Just bought a silent cat. Can't get it to group anything smaller than a couple inches. Anybody got some suggestions


----------



## Wastrel

Installed the GRT-4g trigger from charliedatuna. I gotta say, what a fantastic trigger! Here is my first shooting session since the upgrade. Shot 1 was the lower left circle, after a minor correction, I think the rest speaks for itself. 5 shots at 25 yards, 10 mph wind from the left.


----------



## spentwings

Sweet groups,,,looks like you and a springer were meant for each other.


----------



## ward

I'm thinking of putting the GRT iii trigger in my older Gamo (easier installation) and switching the barrel with my silent cat, maybe the stock also. Has anyone tried a barrel switch?


----------

